# Hsu CCB-8's or RSL CG25's



## hifihillbilly (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking to upgrade my L/C/R/ I have narrowed it down to the Hsu CCB-8's or the RSL CG25's. If anyone has any experience with one or both of these I would appreciate your input.

My current setup
Marantz SR6013
Emotiva XPA-5 Gen2 Amp
LG OLEDC9PUA
Sony UBP-X800
GoldenEar SuperSat 3's L/C/R and Surround L/R
RSL c34e height speakers x2
SVS PC-2000 x2 Subwoofer


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've reviewed both the CCB-8's and the CG25. What type of information are you looking for?


----------



## hifihillbilly (Jul 19, 2019)

My listening area is 12' x 15' w/cathedral ceiling. 8' walls to a 12' peak. This area is open to a dining room to the left and a kitchen and hallway behind the listening position. I sit 14' away from the front speakers. We watch movies more than listen to music but when we do listen to music we appreciate natural, accurate and detailed sound. I have read the reviews on both speakers and both get excellent reviews. However, it sound like the Hsu's may be a little picky when it comes to set up. I know you use different reference speakers but if you were in the market for new L/C/F which one of these would you purchase for your home given the information I have provided. Thank you for your input.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hifihillbilly said:


> My listening area is 12' x 15' w/cathedral ceiling. 8' walls to a 12' peak. This area is open to a dining room to the left and a kitchen and hallway behind the listening position. I sit 14' away from the front speakers. We watch movies more than listen to music but when we do listen to music we appreciate *natural, accurate and detailed sound*. I have read the reviews on both speakers and both get excellent reviews. However, it sound like the Hsu's may be a little picky when it comes to set up. I know you use different reference speakers but if you were in the market for new L/C/F which one of these would you purchase for your home given the information I have provided. Thank you for your input.


The line I highlighted describes both of them, so from that perspective they're pretty much equal. The CCB-8's can probably play louder, but as you mentioned they require some discipline to setup correct. The RSL's have gorgeous high gloss paint but it does reflect light more than the matte finish of the HSU's. The CG25's come in white or black while the CCB-8's are finished in black or a wood veneer. Depending upon your decor one might look better than the other. What type of subwoofer (or subwoofers) do you have?

As far as which might be the best for you... I can't answer that I'm afraid as your situation, circumstances and personal preferences are what makes the decision. I will say this though, you can't go wrong with either of them as they're first-class products. It may all come down to esthetics really as both have high quality sound in spades.


----------



## hifihillbilly (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for your response. I have 2 of the SVS PC-2000 subs. The only thing with the RSL is that I would have to use the new RSL CG23 for my center channel speaker due to my space not allowing the 19"W CG25. Joe at RSL said the CG23 would match very well with the CG25 L/R. This is my main concern with the RSL's. I want to get the best center channel I can in my 17" wide space. 


I would have to place the Hsu's about 12" off the back wall and I am not sure if this would be acceptable to get the best performance from them.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hifihillbilly said:


> Thanks for your response. I have 2 of the SVS PC-2000 subs. The only thing with the RSL is that I would have to use the new RSL CG23 for my center channel speaker due to my space not allowing the 19"W CG25. Joe at RSL said the CG23 would match very well with the CG25 L/R. This is my main concern with the RSL's. I want to get the best center channel I can in my 17" wide space.
> 
> I would have to place the Hsu's about 12" off the back wall and I am not sure if this would be acceptable to get the best performance from them.


I agree with Joe - the CG23 would timbre match well with the CG25 - but it may create a bit of an imbalance as the L/R would be more capable than the center, arguably the most critical speaker of any HT system. RSL has a free in-home trial period so it may be worth considering as you could find out first hand whether or not you like that configuration. You could even go CG23 center and CG5's for L/R. That would balance them out a bit better.

I think you would be fine placing the CCB-8's a foot from the rear wall. That's pretty much how I ran them during the evaluation and they didn't seem to have an issue.


----------



## SoCal_Yogi (Jul 6, 2014)

I previously had the RSL's; the LCR were CG24's with CG4's for the surrounds. 

For reference, my TV room is 20' x 20' with 14' open beam ceilings with a dining area behind it at 15' x 10' x 8'. We also have 10' pocket doors that open up the the family room which is 20' x 20'. The distance from the center to the PLP is 13'. 

Needless to say, it's a very large space. They were being powered by an Integra DTR 70.6.

While they sounded good, I felt that we had to play them louder given the size of the space. One thing to note is we DON'T listen to movies at reference levels; more moderate. The RSL's simply had a hard time pressuring the space.

I ultimately got rid of the RSL's and got a pair Goldenear Triton 7's for the LR and a SuperCenter XL with SuperStat 3's for the surrounds; there is also a HSU Sub.

We are much happier with the Goldenear setup; more effortless sound, imaging is great and HVR tweeters sound sweet.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Comparing speakers with 4" drivers to towers with built-in subwoofers is like comparing a Civic to an F150; those products are designed for two entirely different sets of circumstances so there's really no comparison to be made between them. I'm not the least bit surprised the RSL's had a hard time pressurizing the space, they were used in a room at least twice the size they should have been. The viewing area alone is 5600 ft^3, probably just on the edge of what the Triton 7's are rated for. No bookshelf speaker made could properly handle that situation.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, and I've owned both vehicles.:rofl2:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

So how well did your Civic tow that camper?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## graymoment (May 14, 2021)

SoCal_Yogi said:


> I previously had the RSL's; the LCR were CG24's with CG4's for the surrounds.
> 
> For reference, my TV room is 20' x 20' with 14' open beam ceilings with a dining area behind it at 15' x 10' x 8'. We also have 10' pocket doors that open up the the family room which is 20' x 20'. The distance from the center to the PLP is 13'.
> 
> ...


Your setup is pretty much _exactly_ what I would order tomorrow, if only I could get Goldenear in white, or find a way to get them finished aftermarket in a premium white color. The WAF is a nonstarter for me. No black boxes allowed anymore. I'm left looking for a similar setup in a more modern white aesthetic. I just deomoed KEF R5s and Q950s, and frankly was not impressed with them, even in a more forgiving Magnolia sound room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

graymoment said:


> Your setup is pretty much _exactly_ what I would order tomorrow, if only I could get Goldenear in white, or find a way to get them finished aftermarket in a premium white color.


Not to derail this thread... you should check into getting the speakers wrapped in vinyl, similar to what they do with racing cars today (they're no longer painted). The grills would still be black, so maybe you would have to keep them off, but the entire cabinet can be done. If the person is good at it you would be hard pressed to tell it wasn't a factory finish.


----------

